# Please help find this girl a home.



## Janedoe (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello, I have a one year old springador. She needs a hunter, she is sharp and fast and I don't have time to hone her skills. She did come from a breeder and is beautiful. She needs someone that knows how to train with positive re enforcement only. 
Please email me at [email protected] 
For details I am in magna, I love her so much and knows she deserves to use these skills. 
She gets along well with others and would not be good solo she needs other dogs in her life.


----------



## Janedoe (Aug 19, 2015)

She's a natural hunter.


----------



## Janedoe (Aug 19, 2015)

Also she is not fixed and has had one heat.


----------



## Janedoe (Aug 19, 2015)

You can also call me at 801 793 7388


----------

